# List of Races and Templates by Level Adjustment?



## DreadArchon

I'm sure someone has posted one of these, but my Google-Fu is a bit off.  I am, as the title would suggest, looking for a list of PC Races and Templates, sorted by Level Adjustment.  WotC sources only, please.

Anyone?


----------



## Echohawk

DreadArchon, I can only point you at my very-nearly-complete index of Dungeons & Dragons creatures. That spreadsheet lists Level Adjustments for all the D&D races and templates. It also includes a whole bunch of other stuff, and isn't limited to WotC sources, but if you play with the filters a bit, you should be able to extract a list of WotC races and templates with the relevant LAs.


----------



## DreadArchon

Echohawk said:
			
		

> DreadArchon, I can only point you at my very-nearly-complete index of Dungeons & Dragons creatures. That spreadsheet lists Level Adjustments for all the D&D races and templates. It also includes a whole bunch of other stuff, and isn't limited to WotC sources, but if you play with the filters a bit, you should be able to extract a list of WotC races and templates with the relevant LAs.



Thanks.

(Honestly, I was expecting like 5 "It's right here, you newb" comments in as many minutes.  The lack of response here surprises me.)


----------



## DreadArchon

Echohawk said:
			
		

> DreadArchon, I can only point you at my very-nearly-complete index of Dungeons & Dragons creatures.



Update:  Having actually looked at the file:

Wow.  That's just.... wow.  Thanks!


----------

